

What Does that “Business Guy” at Your Startup Do, Anyway? - jonathanjaeger
http://blog.500startups.com/2010/11/08/what-does-that-business-guy-at-your-startup-do-anyway/

======
jonathanjaeger
There are countless of "business guys" out there seeking technical co-founders
for their project. While this article discusses more about what your role is
as part of an already-established team, it can still give you a glimpse of
what you should know about in terms of how you can provide value down the road
(separate from the initial product development).

